# Ceiling Rosettes



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Vintage ceiling rosettes and associated hardware:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have seen some pretty old interesting parts and hardware down on the eastern shore of Va. Some things look like they were home made as in the slate lined boxes from the other post you put up on knob and tube.


----------

